# Pigeon seems lost



## tinab (Feb 10, 2005)

About a week ago a white pigeon with red legs and eyes showed up behind my restaurant. She\He is quite dirty. It doesn't have a band. It can fly up to the roof and back down to the ground. It lets me get pretty near while it's eating but hasn't let me touch it. It just sits there all day and night. It seems lost and lonely. It doesn't make any cooing noises but listens intently when I speak to it. I've been feeding her oats and crumbs and just went to the feed store to get some real pigeon food. Should I just leave it out there or catch it and bring it inside. She seems skinnier than she was when she first got here.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com Tina*

Thank you so much for your concern on this pijjies safety.

If at all possible, please do try to catch him. White pigeons are not normally wondering about as a feral (wild or common) pigeon would be. They are also not as 'street smart' as a feral & are a prime target for any predator, animal or human.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"She seems skinnier than she was when she first got here."_
There is a possibility this little pij is injured or feeling a bit under the weather. 
Does she appear 'fluffed'? Can you give us a description of her droppings.

In what area are you located? We may have a member/rehabber living nearby that can assist you physically.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He seems pretty tame from your description, so he might have gotten lost. Also he might be not be feeling well.
Thank you for caring for this beautiful bird.
He probably will like the pigeon mix better, so hopefully that will give him some strength. Please make sure he drinks water.
If you can catch him and examine him, after he gets settled, so we know if he needs medical attention, please let us know.

Reti


----------



## tinab (Feb 10, 2005)

His droppings during the first few days were just whitish black liquid but then a few days ago they changed and had a greenish yellow poop in the middle of the dropping. What's the best way to catch this pidgeon, she doesn't trust us very much yet. She runs when we come towards her.
We live in the Orange County CA. I don't think there is anyone in this area to help.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tinab said:


> His droppings during the first few days were just whitish black liquid but then a few days ago they changed and had a greenish yellow poop in the middle of the dropping. What's the best way to catch this pidgeon, she doesn't trust us very much yet. She runs when we come towards her.
> We live in the Orange County CA. I don't think there is anyone in this area to help.


Hi Tina,
Is she sleeping on or near the ground? If so, & if she is in reach,you can walk up behind her, put your hand around her middle & grab hold. If you are successful, *don't* let go!


Pigeons can't see well at night & it's very easy to catch them if they are within reach.

Terry Whatley lives in Lake Forest. Hopefully she will be on soon & perhaps knows of someone who might be able to assist you.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tina,

Please post here or call me at (949) 584-6696 tomorrow (Friday) and let me know where the bird is located. Perhaps you and I together or with a few addtional people that I can round up, we can get the bird and make sure it is OK and finds a good home. As Cindy posted, I am in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------



## tinab (Feb 10, 2005)

The pigeon is up very high the only time I can get near her is when she's eating. I'm pretty sure I can catch her while she's down. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

well it is up to you, what i am saying is you dont no wheather this pigeon may be sick or not. What i would do is feed it and than see how things go and if it isnt good you can try to catch it and feed it and take care of it.


----------



## tinab (Feb 10, 2005)

The Pigeon seems healthy I still haven't caught her but it can fly pretty well and it eats and drinks plenty and it's very alert. It's droppings seem normal. My question is...should I just let her be, she's in a pretty safe area it's covered and there are almost no predators. Or should I catch it and put her in a cage. Does she want to be warmer or does it like the cold? I know it's not a wild bird so will she know how to take care of herself if she ends up flying away.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tinab said:


> The Pigeon seems healthy I still haven't caught her but it can fly pretty well and it eats and drinks plenty and it's very alert. It's droppings seem normal. My question is...should I just let her be, she's in a pretty safe area it's covered and there are almost no predators. Or should I catch it and put her in a cage. Does she want to be warmer or does it like the cold? I know it's not a wild bird so will she know how to take care of herself if she ends up flying away.


Hi Tina,
Just my opinion: The fact that he's white & isn't wild, would indicate to me he needs to be caught, checked over for any signs of injury or illness then placed with someone who is reliable that has an aviary in which he can fly about & live happily ever after.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto to Cindy's post .. if the bird is roosting in this "protected" area at night, that's when you want to try to catch it .. a bit after it settles in for the night.

Terry


----------



## tinab (Feb 10, 2005)

Unfortunetly, there's no way for me to get to her at night, she's extremely high up on a very small beam. So, do you have any good ideas for catching her when she's on the ground. Also, if I do get her, will it be easy to find someone with an aviary who will take good care of her?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I usually use a small pet carrier with a string tied to the door. Put bird seed in the carrier and wait, if and when they go in pull the door shut. It may take or will take some time but has worked for me in the past.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

tinab said:


> Also, if I do get her, will it be easy to find someone with an aviary who will take good care of her?


I'll be happy to take the bird in and either keep it or find it a good home. Kippy's suggestion is a good way to try and catch the bird or you could try a box trap. Another way would be to throw a fairly heavy towel or blanket over the bird and scoop it up. 

If you will post the address where the bird is located, I'd be happy to see if one of my volunteers is close enough to go have a look and offer further suggestions.

Terry


----------

